

Holy crap the .NET Gadgeteer is awesome - DonnyV
http://channel9.msdn.com/Blogs/Clint/NET-Gadgeteer

======
Aaronontheweb
Clint's content is generally really good - Channel 9 is the geek equivalent of
porn.

